# Pregnant and moving to Rotterdam!



## LegacyLoot1414 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello!

I am about 6 weeks pregnant, and my fiance, and our other son will be moving to the Netherlands soon! I am excited about being pregnant, but also worrying about getting insurance! Will we be able to get it right away? Or is there a sort of place to go to make sure that the baby is okay? Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Where are you coming from? And what sort of visa/residence permit will you be on? 

The Netherlands has a registration process when you first arrive (at the town hall), and I'm sure they can explain when you register what your health insurance options are. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LegacyLoot1414 (Nov 26, 2014)

We are coming from America, and will be on the DAFT treaty visa 

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You might want to take a look at the information from the Dutch government on health insurance in the Netherlands: Health insurance | Issue | Government.nl

Under the DAFT treaty, as I understand it, you can register for a Dutch residence permit once you have set up the business you'll be running in the Netherlands. And you must register for a standard health policy within 4 months of getting your residence permit.

That doesn't exactly work terribly well with your current pregnancy timetable. You may want to look into registering with a local doctor as soon as you get to the Netherlands. But check with the Dutch Consulate - you may have to have some form of interim "travel" type insurance to tide you over until you get through the business set up and registration process.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LegacyLoot1414 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you! Never thought about travel insurance  I will look into that!


----------

